# RAW and EPI and DIABETES?



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with feeding RAW to a dog with EPI or diabetes? My 1-yr old pup has both and I was hoping to at least try a RAW diet. She is so young and I want to keep her as healthy as possible. I feel that RAW should be easier on her diabetes, but I'm not sure about sugar regulation. And I have no idea how RAW would work with EPI. If anyone has a RAW-fed dog with either EPI or diabetes, I would love to hear your experiences.

Thank you for any suggestions or concerns.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm going to 'bump' this for you My sister had a lab who had EPI, she fed her an entirely raw diet for the last 6 years of her life. She did great on it but one little deviation , as in, oh, a wrong treat or whatever, she'd pay for it She lived until she was almost 15 years old too


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Jen, I don't have any advice for you, but I was thinking of Shya the other day, and was wondering how she was doing. I have an email in to a diabetic friend to ask her how meat affects her sugars - it likely wouldn't work exactly the same, but it might give some idea.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

My friend just got back to me - she said that meat has no noticeable effect on her blood sugar. I imagine that dogs metabolize it somewhat differently, but I would think that completely cutting out carbs wouldn't hurt. You would just have to monitor really closely for the first while and when introducing something new. Hopefully someone with actual experience will have some better insight!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

My logic tells me raw would be great for diabetes, cutting out carbohydrates. And I know a vet that has cured diabetes in cats with raw diet. Cats are obligate carnivores and even more strict. You might find some useful information that applies to dogs as well, her site is Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

WynterCote said:


> Does anyone have experience with feeding RAW to a dog with EPI or diabetes? My 1-yr old pup has both and I was hoping to at least try a RAW diet. She is so young and I want to keep her as healthy as possible. I feel that RAW should be easier on her diabetes, but I'm not sure about sugar regulation. And I have no idea how RAW would work with EPI. If anyone has a RAW-fed dog with either EPI or diabetes, I would love to hear your experiences.
> 
> Thank you for any suggestions or concerns.


It's carbohydrates which bump up the blood sugar, not protein. Raw is also digested much faster and more easily in dogs than dry kibble (takes a few hours versus all day) - which should help with the EPI even though you may still be looking at giving a supplement. IMO raw is the best way you can go.
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Try sending a PM to Lauri & the gang she has a tonne of knowledge with RAW


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. And hi Liv.. Shya is doing much better after some ups and down (literally, with her sugar). We found a good dose for her and as long as we always feed the same amount and get the shot in, then its not that bad. I just hate feeding her all these carbs that probably spike her blood glucose very quickly. She also eats ALOT of food. 6 cups a day! I think between the EPI and diabetes, she's not absorbing what she should from her food. She's pretty thin and always looking for food.

We're looking into switching her to a grain-free food, like Taste of the Wild (she's on Solid Gold large puppy food now). I read that foods with a higher protein to carb ratio are better for diabetic dogs. Still would rather switch to RAW, but grain-free is worth a try too and the vet would go along with it.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I would also add digestive enzymes to her food - these help to break down protein and fat, making it easier for your dog to assimilate the nutrients she needs. The best I have found is Berte's Zyme, which you can order from www.b-naturals.com
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks! I have been using Pancreatin in her food from Enzymediane.com. Berte's Zyme looks like it includes more zymes. I'll have to look into it and compare the ingredients.



Anja1Blue said:


> I would also add digestive enzymes to her food - these help to break down protein and fat, making it easier for your dog to assimilate the nutrients she needs. The best I have found is Berte's Zyme, which you can order from www.b-naturals.com


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You may have to grind the RMB so that the enzymes you use for the EPI will be able to do their job on the raw. That is what a friend has to do for his EPI dog. Another option is the preground products that can be purchased since most of us don't own grinders that can handle the larger animal bones.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I use Jarrow brand (human supplement) pancreatin (porcine) for my girl. She doesn't have an EPI diagnosis but my vet and I consider it to be mild EPI or what I call sub EPI lol. She didn't look sickly before, but was noticeably underweight if you felt through her coat (LC) and had intermittent diarrhea. We haven't bothered to test her as she's thriving on the enzymes so no further answer is really needed.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

WynterCote said:


> Thanks! I have been using Pancreatin in her food from Enzymediane.com. Berte's Zyme looks like it includes more zymes. I'll have to look into it and compare the ingredients.


It is specifically formulated for dogs, and was created initially for dogs being fed kibble - which can take up to 8 hours for the dogs' system to digest.
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## sondraham (Sep 11, 2010)

My 8 year old GSD has EPI and I started feeding him k-9 kraving chubs and he is doing amazing on it, he has gained a few pounds on it and he only has two stools a day compared to like 4 when he was on dog food. It only took me 8 years to find the correct diet for him!! I would give it a try but be careful with the fatty meats like duck. I have tried turkey and beef so far and he is thriving. I am also giving him the enzymes from enzyme diane.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

WynterCote said:


> We're looking into switching her to a grain-free food, like Taste of the Wild (she's on Solid Gold large puppy food now). I read that foods with a higher protein to carb ratio are better for diabetic dogs. Still would rather switch to RAW, but grain-free is worth a try too and the vet would go along with it.


Just keep in mind - _grain free_ does NOT mean carb free.

Most grain free foods are using potatoes as the filler and those are very high in carbs.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Wanted to bump this back up as I'd love some more information on the diabetic portion of this. I met a lady today with a severly overweight dog and he had diabetes he was just diagnosed with and I recommended raw to her and sent her here (and to Lauri's website) to help get her started but would love some more direct information to pass on to her.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Its the cat site I posted before, but still very informative and applicable to dogs as carnivores... Feline Diabetes by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat diabetes, cat sugar diabetes


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's some good info on EPI: DogAware.com Health: Digestive Disorders in Dogs

Some good info on Diabetes in dogs: DogAware.com: Frequently Asked Questions from the K9Nutrition List


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If you have your raw meaty bones ground you can add carob powder , rich with vitamin b's , good source of fibre, pectin and lignans. Sugar levels are regulated. Waste material is moved along. 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------

